# Trixie, my new found friend.



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Trixie's adorable!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This pictures made me smile, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Love her name !! Such a cute girl.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

lovely pup! how old is she?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Trixie is such a cutie!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she is too adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trixie*

Trixie

Love her name and she is a beautiful puppy. I love all the pics and especially the last one!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a sweet little girl! LOVE her name!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Trixie is too cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Trixie's so adorable, great pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice pictures, cute girl.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cutie!!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep, now I remember, its the cuteness, lets you put up with the exhaustion, frustration, well you get it!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a great new friend. She's a doll!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, she's lovely.


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)

leonidas7 said:


> lovely pup! how old is she?


She turns 8 weeks old tomorrow. We have a huge gala planned. :


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Trixie is beautiful and looks so happy! Thank you for brightening up my morning with puppy pictures! Can you mail me some puppy breath while you are at it?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

A.D.O.R.A.B.L.E. So darn cute.


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Trixie is beautiful and looks so happy! Thank you for brightening up my morning with puppy pictures!* Can you mail me some puppy breath while you are at it?*


Yaaa THAT is defiantly an acquired smell. Dont miss or look forward to it yet lmao. :--appalled:


----------



## gemmy (Aug 20, 2011)

She's utterly gorgeous


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)

Well its been a couple of months so I decided to update this photo thread!

Tonight, Trixie learned shake a paw in 10 minutes with bits of carrot. She so smart!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Trixie is one cute puppy!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

She is still soooo cute - how quickly they grow.


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)

Belle's Mom said:


> She is still soooo cute - how quickly they grow.



Dont they!, my wife perused the first page of this thread with me and said "Wow she looked like that for a week, two at tops".  

9.5lbs to 41lbs in 3 months! And 4000 lbs of poop (dont know how exact _that_ number is, lol)! :bowl:


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)

10 months old! Time flys!


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh. Love her dark belly in the first post! Puppy bellies are the best.

Shes a very pretty girl, and it looks like she's happy as a clam on her couch...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

That yawn! LOL "My what big teeth you have!" LOL Very nice pics of a beautiful family!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Same beauty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pictures of Trixie and her buddies are great. She's is growing into a beautiful girl, love her precious face and those eyes, they say so much.


----------

